# Limestone rock safe for my community tank? *Pic*



## snook413 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello everyone! I just picked up a (what is listed as limestone) rock from a store. Is this rock safe to use? If not, could anyone give me a suggestion on what type of rock with a similar shape I could get? My tank and fish info are in my signature if the types of fish I have make a difference. Thanks as always everyone!


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

A have a peice of red volcanic rock that is almost a 100% match to that. Dunno about sand stone tho. Best ask the masses.


----------



## snook413 (Jan 5, 2011)

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> A have a peice of red volcanic rock that is almost a 100% match to that. Dunno about sand stone tho. Best ask the masses.


Thanks for the reply! Where did you get the red volcanic rock from? Think that would be a safer bet than the one I have?


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

The volcanic rock is supposed to be one that doesn't give off anything....so no leaching anything into your tank that will play with chemistry. I git it from my local mom n pop fish store. They do also have white rocks there as well n I have no idea what they are but with a 5 yr old helping pick out supplies the color wins every time

Quick google search shows lime stone is ok to use. But will keep a higher PH lvl. So african cichlid keepers use it.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Limestone rocks are fine for livebearers and Rift Valley Chiclids, not for most South American fishes. They can also be used in Brackish and Salt Water tanks. Limestone will always increase ph and hardness.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Limestone can raise the PH of your tank water. I would fill a container that the rock will fit in with water. Let it sit for 24 hours and check the PH. Place the rock in the water and let it sit again for 24 hours then recheck the PH.


----------



## snook413 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice everyone!!!


----------

